# Weekday/night routes in DC



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi-
Looking for ideas as to where in DC it's good to try to do longer (15-20 min) intervals. Any suggestions other than Hains Point? How is Beach Drive either at rush hour or early in the AM?


----------



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

I ride the My Vernon Trail and cross into DC at Georgetown, The Lincoln Memorial or Jefferson Memorial (don't know the bridge names I just ride them). You can either stay on MT Vernon or take it to the WD&O.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

hrumpole said:


> Hi-
> Looking for ideas as to where in DC it's good to try to do longer (15-20 min) intervals. Any suggestions other than Hains Point? How is Beach Drive either at rush hour or early in the AM?



Beach Drive is heardly ever bad. I ride it at all times during the day.


----------



## anakcu (May 15, 2011)

*National Arboretum*



hrumpole said:


> Hi-
> Looking for ideas as to where in DC it's good to try to do longer (15-20 min) intervals. Any suggestions other than Hains Point? How is Beach Drive either at rush hour or early in the AM?


The best place in DC to train away from cars and walkers and joggers on multi-use trails is the National Arboretum. The place even has some hills. There is an occasional car on the weekends but you usually have a few miles of road to yourself.


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

Tri Slow Poke said:


> Beach Drive is heardly ever bad. I ride it at all times during the day.


That sounds fun!


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

I would love this area


----------

